# JL Cleansweep, Focal KRX3, and JL HD900.5



## ljones09hoe (Nov 11, 2009)

Selling stuff on Ebay. Links below 

Jl Audio HD900/5 Car Amplifier Low Hours / CHEAP! - eBay (item 110669319531 end time Apr-06-11 10:19:37 PDT)

JL Audio Cleansweep CL441dsp and CL SSI Signal summing - eBay (item 110669347611 end time Apr-11-11 11:16:58 PDT)

Focal 165KRX3 3-Way speaker system. CHEAP! LOW HOURS - eBay (item 110669360351 end time Apr-11-11 11:47:14 PDT)


----------



## xyvyx (Feb 16, 2009)

I have the same KRX3's in my Z4 (powered by an HD600) and they sound fantastic! I listened to many other Focal models in the showrooms for years and they often sounded waaay too bright for me, but the TN53K has proved to be silky-smooth.

Good luck with the sale!


----------

